# Lelit Kate PL82T



## Wilburscoville

Hi everyone.

I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this machine.

It's available from Amazon Italy for the grand sum of £687 delivered - Amazon direct and not a third party seller. All import fees, taxes etc considered.

That seems a great price but just wanted some opinions on this machine please add not much info on the net. I'm currently using a Sage Barista Express which is going to be returned due to a fault (2nd one faulty).

I was going to buy a Gaggia Classic Pro and a Eureka Mignon Specialita to feel this will make better espresso.

Thanks in advance for any opinions.

Regards


----------



## BiggieBig

I'll just add my 2p worth.

firstly that's a fantastic price. 
I was a happy owner of the Anita for about 5 years. (basically original non VIP version of Kate). A solid machine with no issues. 
i decided a change only because 1) I fancied an upgrade 2) brexit was a good excuse

I ordered the Kate but cancelled because I came to the conclusion it probably won't be a sufficient upgrade from Anita. Hence Elizabeth/Niche albeit a much higher cost.

I think with this machine it will be bang on buck in-terms of value for money. It's more then capable of pro consumer espresso.

only con is if it's anything like the Anita grinder can be a little difficult to dial-in since it has so many finite steps. And like all single boilers making more then 2 milk based drinks becomes problematic.

but all in all I think it will be fantastic machine and exceptional value for money. I'm a loyal convert of Lelit and love their machines.

Also since Lelit has made a bit of a name for itself over the years it has great resale value so can easily sell and recoup most if not all your costs should you decide to upgrade.

let us know how you get on.


----------



## BiggieBig

Also to add few don't rate Lelit grinders but for an all in one machine.

grinder IMO was more then capable and was excellent in terms of space and form factor.


----------



## Wilburscoville

Hey BiggieBig,

I really appreciate your opinion and info you've given - thanks.

Is slightly concerned if the grinder quality but yourself and other reviews suggest it is sufficient for this machine. Think it's the Fred pl044 model built in.

I'm only a day or so away from buying this - I will of course need a better tamper, a knock box, scales etc. Also as it is taller than my current machine it will have to sit alone in the utility as it will be a tight fit under kitchen cabinets, so would need dragging it to refil.

I'm looking forward to getting serious with coffee.

Thanks again and have a great evening.


----------



## BiggieBig

In my view the grinder will be good. Sure there better grinders but they cost as much as the machine 🙂

I think when most people compare the grinder they look at 2x3 times the cost.

having said that I thought the grinder on the Anita was excellent especially given the price point. It's a quality blur grinder probably best for that price point and may be x 2 the cost


----------



## profesor_historia

BiggieBig said:


> I'll just add my 2p worth.
> 
> firstly that's a fantastic price.
> I was a happy owner of the Anita for about 5 years. (basically original non VIP version of Kate). A solid machine with no issues.
> i decided a change only because 1) I fancied an upgrade 2) brexit was a good excuse
> I ordered the Kate but cancelled because I came to the conclusion it probably won't be a sufficient upgrade from Anita. Hence Elizabeth/Niche albeit a much higher cost.
> I think with this machine it will be bang on buck in-terms of value for money. It's more then capable of pro consumer espresso.
> 
> only con is if it's anything like the Anita grinder can be a little difficult to dial-in since it has so many finite steps. And like all single boilers making more then 2 milk based drinks becomes problematic.
> 
> but all in all I think it will be fantastic machine and exceptional value for money. I'm a loyal convert of Lelit and love their machines.
> 
> Also since Lelit has made a bit of a name for itself over the years it has great resale value so can easily sell and recoup most if not all your costs should you decide to upgrade.
> 
> let us know how you get on.


----------



## Wilburscoville

I've read a few comments that the grinder often struggles with light roasted beans, with beans getting jammed on occasions. Obviously there are better grinders it there but this is almost a free grinder considering the price which is less than a Victoria. Anyway. I'm going for it!

I only have 2 coffees a day - espresso in morning and milk drink evening.


----------



## 27852

Wilburscoville said:


> I've read a few comments that the grinder often struggles with light roasted beans, with beans getting jammed on occasions. Obviously there are better grinders it there but this is almost a free grinder considering the price which is less than a Victoria. Anyway. I'm going for it!
> 
> I only have 2 coffees a day - espresso in morning and milk drink evening.


 If you're doing low volume why not consider a hand grinder like the 1zpresso JX Pro - you might be able to flex budget between machine/grinder to get the best of both worlds.

I have a JX for pourover. It's quick and very nice to use - assuming you can get on with hand grinding.


----------



## maninblack1979

Hi there

have you got a link for this machine please? Thanks.


----------



## 27852

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-jx-pro-hand-grinder.html


----------

